# Decent backdrops in Kent?



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone know of anywhere in Kent for a decent backdrop for photos of my car? Ideally the industrial type. Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Pfizers near Sandwich

Dungeness

Sheppey (spectacularly bleak)

Chatham dockyards


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

S63 said:


> Sheppey (spectacularly bleak)


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Try the dump I left Gravesend it has an old dock and basin with loads of old units and if you go round to the ship and lobster pub there's more there


----------



## Snowy172 (Oct 2, 2013)

a few old mates use to use the multi story car park near quick fit i think it is just down from dominos in ashford


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

S63 said:


> Pfizers near Sandwich
> 
> Dungeness
> 
> ...





Danny B said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


Apologies to anyone living in Sheppey, I'm sure it has some hidden gems.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

I thought Sheppey was a bag of crap as well - only redeeming fact is the raptor viewpoint part for wintering birds of prey


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The funniest thing about sheppey is people referring to.it as the island making it sound like a tropical paradise !


----------



## Snowy172 (Oct 2, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> The funniest thing about sheppey is people referring to.it as the island making it sound like a tropical paradise !


lol when i worked in a shop in sittingbourne we use to get that oh we don't get off the island much haha


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

S63 said:


> Apologies to anyone living in Sheppey, I'm sure it has some hidden gems.


Where?
I guess there is the Prison.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

andystevens said:


> Where?
> I guess there is the Prison.


They are very well hidden, I've yet to find them.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Snowy172 said:


> lol when i worked in a shop in sittingbourne we use to get that oh we don't get off the island much haha


When i first moved to Sittingbourne i heard people saying oh ive come over from the island and wondered wtf they were on about lol


----------

